# 57% Of Voters Would REPLACE Entire CONGRESS



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*57% Of Voters Would REPLACE Entire CONGRESS *

_rasmussenreports.com -_ A new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey finds that 57% would vote to replace the entire Congress and start all over again.

I am on board with that idea.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

i'm so on board with that idea.. congress doesn't care about American's.. lets boot them!!!!!


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

58%. I wasn't polled


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I am sure if I had made a poll to go along with this for Masscops members the number would be closer to 100%.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

CJIS said:


> I am sure if I had made a poll to go along with this for Masscops members the number would be closer to 100%.


make a poll for it and see what happens


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Ok I will.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Yes please. Since they have stopped supporting the will of their people they should be held accountable and removed. I am for starting over from scratch


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm in on YES ...


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

CJIS said:


> Ok I will.


I'm sure it will spawn a contentious debate around here.


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

what else is new. But it wont be complete without..................SHERIFF


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

This poll is shocking.....I cant believe the results so far.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

GREAT!

That means all the incumbents will lose in 2010!!!

Oh, wait....they won't.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

We would lose some true Patriots with an entirely new House, but the good guys are so greatly outnumbered by the Marxists, it would be worth it.
I believe the Senate is in play for some nice gains by the Republicans, so I'd leave that body of Congress alone.

I'll suck it up and sacrifice Michelle Bachmann, Peter King and Mike Pence in order to shitcan Pelosi, Maxine Waters, Debbie Wasserman,
and the entire Massachusetts congressional delegation, along with the 2 empty headed nitwits from here in New Hampshire.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Delta784 said:


> GREAT!
> 
> That means all the incumbents will lose in 2010!!!
> 
> Oh, wait....they won't.


Who said they will be replaced by voting? 

A guy can dream right Bruce?


----------

